
Travis CI has been having trouble with Linux builds for close to 24 hours - uberswe
https://www.traviscistatus.com/incidents/my5wm56npf7q
======
pawurb
[https://twitter.com/alicegoldfuss/status/1098604563664420865](https://twitter.com/alicegoldfuss/status/1098604563664420865)

~~~
uberswe
Oh wow, 30 days later this happens

------
Legogris
This is horrible. Averaging < 1 build per hour for the past 24h. I don't see
us staying on Travis for much longer given recent events.

~~~
uberswe
I'm learning how to use CircleCI while I wait, I don't want to switch but we
can't deal with this for another day.

